
Bypass Paywalls Clean for Firefox - joker765
https://magnolia1234.github.io/bypass-paywalls-firefox-clean/
======
joker765
Refactored extension (no google analytics)/add-on with lots of new sites, bug-
fixes, add custom sites and update-notification.

[https://github.com/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-firefox-
clea...](https://github.com/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-firefox-clean)

[https://github.com/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-chrome-
clean](https://github.com/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-chrome-clean)

